# AirWire and E-Zair Turnout Control



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Air solenoid controlled by the AirWire Activator:








Air supply:









Fuel Gauge:


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Jim. I'm thinking of doing the same for outdoor use. EZ Air? OC?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ez-air sold by California and Oregon Coast Ry. 

Jim, what do the 2 electronics boxes cost? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, can't find my invoice, but the Linker was approximately $170 and the Activator was approximately $110. Got mine from * EMW*.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks as though the linker will run 2 activators, and the activators have 4 outputs. Just curious. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the linker will run a bunch of activators on each output. The activators are just a specialized DCC function decoder. In addition, I asked Al at CVP if the linlker outputs are standard DCC. The answer is yes.


----------

